# Wedding Planners in Portugal



## Micas (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm starting to plan our wedding in Portugal! Long story short: His family is in Portugal and mine can afford to make the trek. It isn't going to be a large wedding, but I think having a wedding planner actually in Portugal to iron out details will be helpful if the price is right. I'll be out for a few weeks over the Holidays, but planning remotely will be rough once I leave. 

Can anyone share names/contact info for wedding planners or folks willing to help?

We are looking at a ceremony at the Castelo de Montemor-o-Velho and a reception at Os Patinhos near by sometime in late 2012 or early 2013.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Getting married in Portugal is not an easy process even if you are resident here. Lots of paperwork, translations, and money. I know two who have ended up getting married in Gibraltar instead. That even after parting with a great deal of money in Portugal


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not sure if there are actually wedding planners as US, tend to be family, community but there are lots of places that specialize in weddings, christening etc Os Patinos is one of those places, and with size of a Portuguese extended family don't think you'll be short of helpers.

Nice place to get married


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

I got married here recently, less than four weeks ago. Yes the paperwork was tedious, but it is a necessary evil. My husband, too, is Portuguese and I am Irish.

We hired a venue and then sourced caterers, Joni Leandro and co. who arranged so much of the rest of the event. We directly hired a photographer and muscians. Joni's website is index1en I cannot sing their praises highly enough - the service, the food and the ambience were exactly as we asked them to be. The team with him on the day were impeccable.

Good luck with all of the plans. Grit your teeth for the bueaucracy. It has to be done. Then enjoy planning the event that you want.

Your embassy will help too. Talk to them early on. The Irish Embassy in Lisbon were a joy to deal with, even though it was an expensive nuisance going up and down to them.

Dreams can come true, when you hold on tight to them


----------



## Micas (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your help! We are already legally married, so this is purely for religious and family purposes. Hopefully it won't be as much of a headache as the legal part was!

I am hoping that Os Patinhos can take care of everything.. But if they can't, are there any recommendations for music or photos? I'm fine with digital photos and am not picky with music either


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Visit their web site there a major place for Portuguese celebrations, should be able to either lay things on for you or supply contacts


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Catx said:


> I got married here recently, less than four weeks ago. Yes the paperwork was tedious, but it is a necessary evil. My husband, too, is Portuguese and I am Irish.
> 
> We hired a venue and then sourced caterers, Joni Leandro and co. who arranged so much of the rest of the event. We directly hired a photographer and muscians. Joni's website is index1en I cannot sing their praises highly enough - the service, the food and the ambience were exactly as we asked them to be. The team with him on the day were impeccable.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS CATX wishing you every happiness for the future


----------



## Becky DS (Apr 20, 2012)

Launched last year is a website which tells you about planning a wedding in Portugal where you will find not only wedding planners but also other wedding suppliers to make planning your wedding in Portugal so much easier. Also check out Portugal Wedding Ceremonies.

Hope this helps and good luck with the planning.


----------

